# Why don't people Wrap Skylines?



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Erm. As above really

Why?

Mook


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Why dont people wrap Mark 1 Escorts or BMW E30 M3's or Lancia Delta Integrale's or Original Mini Coopers etc.....................


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd have loved to wrap mine, but i dont think the bodywork is good enough to cover up. I think people would rather get the paint spot on instead of splashing out on a wrap and hiding all the cars flaws.

IMO of course mate


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

cause mine looks well fit naked........


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Because I prefer a deep shine. Not some tacky wrap.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Because they have taste and they aren't chavs.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

they are nice to recieve as presents but they don't fit under the tree so whats the point.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

dean j said:


> I'd have loved to wrap mine, but i dont think the bodywork is good enough to cover up. I think people would rather get the paint spot on instead of splashing out on a wrap and hiding all the cars flaws.
> 
> IMO of course mate


Exactly what I was thinking. Would really be a case of papering over the cracks.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`d prefer to spend the money on proper tuning, and fuel for driving.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Was the Redline Gulf R33 a wrap?

I'd love to get a flat purple or something 

Mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Skylines had the colours that fitted the car, the R35 colour range is pretty lacklustre which probably explains the amount of cars that are wrapped. Well, that and the Mr Softy paint! I've only seen one wrapped car that I liked and it was a matt gold R35 at Middlehurst. Having said that I wouldn't have a wrap myself.

I would say that most Skyline buyers held out for the colour they wanted rather than changing the colour of the first one they came across and brought. Can you imagine anyone buying a Bayside Blue R34 and giving it a matt black wrap? Thought not.

Have to agree with some of the others regarding it being a taste thing.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mook said:


> Erm. As above really
> 
> Why?
> 
> Mook


Because most peeps buy the bottom end of Skyline GTRs with their minimal budget they have . . . then as they don't have the money for an engine rebuild after, they won't have 2k for a proper wrap either.:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Because most peeps buy the bottom end of Skyline GTRs with their minimal budget they have . . . then as they don't have the money for an engine rebuild after, they won't have 2k for a proper wrap either.:chuckle:


its ok tho, cos they have a shiny oil cap


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Because most peeps buy the bottom end of Skyline GTRs with their minimal budget they have . . . then as they don't have the money for an engine rebuild after, they won't have 2k for a proper wrap either.:chuckle:



You'd be surprised how true that is for a lot of owners.


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

A good wrap costs a lot of $$$, thus the option of painting the whole car could be more interesting. Above all, there are some people that have negative experiences when removing the wrapping. i.e: tearing paint off the car when wrap is removed.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Then what is a good wrap??
Its actually when the howl car body parts are covered in to the last corners and edges . . . but also not only an external wrap, that doesn't cover inside door panels, inside trunk and engine bay. Its the finishing detailing that is expesive, then it looks good.

Then imagine you pay a cheap wrap for lets say 900pounds in matt black on your red GTR and when opening a door you see that the car is actually red . . looks crap and makes the 900pounds expensive in my eyes.

A good wrap will fetch 4k on a Porsche for exemple.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have never considered wrapping my beloved 34 and i never will.


Terje.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

matty32 said:


> its ok tho, cos they have a shiny oil cap


Only because you sold it to them! ;-D lol


----------



## PeterJohnsen (Jan 12, 2010)

In my opinion its not a good idea to wrap a "old" car. We did some wrapping in Denmark and the coustemor wanted to change back to the original color again. The stone bits on the front was enough to take the pain off when he was ripping it off again.. Allthoug he did in a paint cabin, with heat one...

So we only recommend it for new ore nearly new cars...


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Id rather have lovely paint work then a big sticker on my car, id maybe consider a clear wrap to protect the paint but thats about as far as id go.


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> Id rather have lovely paint work then a big sticker on my car, id maybe consider a clear wrap to protect the paint but thats about as far as id go.


i had my front bumper wings and bonnet clear wrapped,after a touch up, i thought it was a must,reallly neat and nearly unoticable...!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that totally makes sense! 
Id defo consider doing that. Did it cost much and how long did you leave the paint to dry before the wrap?

bob


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I spent four years waiting for a yellow one so I wouldn't wrap!

Clear wrap on the bumper once I've had it painted is interesting though.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

I wish this thread had a like button.
Yes most don't have money for an engine rebuild. (just the parts for mine was near $9K but I don't regret a thing)
Yes with great looking paint who'd want to wrap.
No offense, yellow is never a good looking paint (my step mom has a Ferrari that is yellow, uke
Yes shinny oil caps make it go faster. (10 pounds of chrome = 8 horse power:chuckle
Maybe one of those cool looking carbon fiber stickers on the roof, maybe. Just to be different.
Which ever way you go, you car gets dirty (dust or road muck) some way or another and has to be cleaned. Get a pro wax job done (brick layers), makes it easier to keep clean.
Daily birds crap on mine; but we're not allowed to shot them?

JP


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Pft if you don't get yellow there's no hope for you.:chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

To be honest, wrapping has only really been around for a couple of years.
Before the GT-Rs came along how many threads were there regarding such things.
I had my fantastic Subaru Armour Fended to protect but really did hate the fact that where the protection ended, it looked like it had been scratched. That was mainly due to the wax I used at the time leaving residue though.
Wrapping is yet another trend that is on the GT-R option list when upgrading/personalising now.
I would consider wrapping the front of the car to protect from stone chips on track days but would also check the price of a yearly front respray/touch up to see which was the more viable option.


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm planning on wrapping my r32 once the go fast bits are on, still trying to decide on color. I figured with a dry sumped, efr turboed, e85 burning rb30 under the hood that faded gunmetal gry wont cut it.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Wrapping is so gash.
Really awefull.
I'd compare it to a black vinyl roof on an Ital/Dolemite.
A fad that will look tacky in the future.:flame:
Like pinstipe R35 rims!!:runaway:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

better to see true color of the skin and not artificial.

respray for me dude lol


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

blitzman said:


> Wrapping is so gash.
> Really awefull.
> I'd compare it to a black vinyl roof on an Ital/Dolemite.
> A fad that will look tacky in the future.:flame:
> Like pinstipe R35 rims!!:runaway:


well that comment (stick on stripe's etc) got me thinking.....

of this Beauty

stick on woodgrain lol



ps i think done right wraping can look good.....

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Because wrapping look’s shit! Maybe people wrap 35’s because there ugly to start with so anything’ll make it look better 
I also like to polish my car (r32 in silver) and get it nice and shiny which you can’t do with a wrap. Shiny silver or mat black let me think


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Pft if you don't get yellow there's no hope for you.:chuckle:


This is what I mean, we need 'like buttons'.
And yes, there was never any hope for me.

JP


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

My Skyline is wrapped


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I remember at 2010 Autosport show that there was an orange(?) wrapped Lambo that was very well done. I have also seen supposedly good quality resprays that were gash too so I suppose its all down to who you get to do it..

Wrapping an older car would have its problems if there were any bits of corrosion that hadn't been dealt with still underneath.
Personally, I have no problem with wraps and if I wanted a colour change it seems an easier way to go IMHO.
TT


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Becuase Skylines have decent/strong enough paint I think


----------

